

The Promise of Relational Programming [video] - tephra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQL48qYDwp4

======
ctdean
A great talk by William Byrd

------
agumonkey
Backward evaluation always make me smile. One of the most surprising things
I've seen to this day.

------
david927
This is brilliant.

